# Busy Feeding Pages



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

It seems since some of the changes, I am perpetually getting a busy cursor when loading pages, and it is lasting way too long. As far as I can tell it is one of the ad servers loading stuff.

The site is still entirely usable, I just can't stand to always have the web page loading stuff for a very long time after the page loads. I find it distracting and sometimes just have to click the stop button to get it to stop.

In some cases it seems 20-30 seconds or more past the page being loaded, and I am still getting a busy cursor.


----------

